# Cool snap, plants turned purple?!



## Droopy Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

Had a bit of a cool snap, but not quite a frost, mid 30s I guess.

Anyway, the clones I had out, close to harvest time, are turning purple.  They are due to be harvested this weekend so not too concerned.

At first though, I freaked!  They looked black in the early morning light and it WAS cold enough to take out all the basil I still had going.

Funny thing is, another set of clones about 2 weeks or so behind these, just got a little purple, and just on some leaves.

Guess the closer to harvest the more this effect?  Perhaps I'll see with the second batch of clones, but I got a feeling we'll get a frost and I'll have to harvest early.  

The first batch, harvested before the cold snap, showed no purple color at all.  I guess the purple strains turn purple without cold?

It's a un-named indica of some sort (bag seed), pretty sure 100% (grown indica before), and I know about the indicas turning purple from the cold, Just never seen it before. 

Most of my life in SoFla.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Most purple, blueberry strains will turn color due to colder temps, if they are stone black, unless its a mango strain or one meant to turn that color you might have serious problems. If its blue or purple, take two steps back, throw your hands up in the air and yell HELL YEAH!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

some of mine purple when the weather drops...its the good bud lol...my BG didnt but my PK really did.


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2009)

"Primarily," genetic purple plans do not require cool temps to turn, but nearlly 'any' strain will exhibit purple if consistently cool temp's are present, due to the plants inability to utilize nutrients properly.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Primarily," genetic purple plans do not require cool temps to turn, but nearlly 'any' strain will exhibit purple if consistently cool temp's are present, due to the plants inability to utilize nutrients properly.



That's what I thought about the genetic purple plants.

The funny thing was the ones a few weeks from harvest barely turned at all, still mostly green.

The ones due to be harvested this weekend are so dark, they look black from 5' away.  Real close, it's a very deep purple.

These may or may not get shared.:hubba:   I think this will be a private, private stash. 

DD


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Once again corrected by the hick mod, Yeah hick i was gonna type that too but got a finger cramp thanks fer filling in bud. I would love to see some pics of the dark purple. Or at least a smoke report.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> That's what I thought about the genetic purple plants.
> 
> The funny thing was the ones a few weeks from harvest barely turned at all, still mostly green.
> 
> ...



I have found that the most color comes out in the last two weeks of flower.  Your other ones will show more color as they get closer to harvest.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I have found that the most color comes out in the last two weeks of flower.  Your other ones will show more color as they get closer to harvest.



That seems to be just what's happening. :watchplant: 

It's raining now, but supposed to clear in a day or so.  After the next 2 days of sun, snip, snip.  Will try for some pics also. :hubba: 

A smoke report for sure. :bongin: 

DD


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Def get some pics up.  Bud pic of the month maybe?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 29, 2009)

When it gets really cold out my plants shrivel up and their little pistils get hard:confused2:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 29, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Def get some pics up.  Bud pic of the month maybe?



That I really doubt as everything that could go wrong, did. :holysheep: 

Thank God the crops were staggered and I was able to clone my way out of trouble to save the moms.

I've had mix problems (my fault), fixed when I made the next batch, but still had nute lockout.  Mites, worms/catapillars, bud rot, mold and probably more that I can't think of right offhand. :ignore: 

Never had this much problems with bugs, disease and stuff in SoFla, which seems to be the opposite of the way it should be.

For sure, nothing that is outside is going to come indoors.   Made that mistake once, and just now getting everything right again.

DD


----------

